# Binky Bunny Blog



## godzirra (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi and welcome to the Binky Bunny Blog where i "Mommy" will be sharing videos, pictures and wonderful information on my hunny bunnies life and interaction with my cats.

I have two rabbits; 

*Don The Dragon Wilson* who is a white male rabbit that just loves jumping for JOY and chasing my black cat _(KNUT)_ down and around.
*Hells Bells* is a shy and spastic white mini rex female bunny, that loves playing games and enjoys love head pats.
This blog will include details about what i feed them, their daily routines, environment & their behavior.







[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/we9iMmwv2tM&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]


----------



## godzirra (Oct 13, 2009)

*OCT 13 2009
MY ROUTINES
*
This morning i found out that cabbage is not good for rabbits, I'm glad i caught that when i did the research, because i only fed them a leaf each so far, but will stop. They are both doing fine and will resume back on their hay, small amount of pellets and romain lettuce leaves for the day.

*My Feeding Routine*
_In the morning; _
About a small hand full of pellets. I place these pellets in separate bowls side by side outisde their cages so they can eat together while i can clean their cages up.
Then i place some timothy hay to the side of their litter boxes.
_
In the midday;
_Give them some new timothy hay stack, usually a handful of it each.

_Later in the evening;
_ I usually give them some lettuce leaves, and some new batch of hay if their isn't any left in their cage. Surprisingly the smaller bunny (Hells Bells) eats through the hay faster then Don The Dragon Wilson.

If I'm not available for part of the day, then i just place more then enough of hay.

*My Cleaning Routine
*In the morning, while they are eating and playing, i will clean each cage seperately.
I have a large container full of pine shavings which i use as their litter. I also have bird feed in their for my bird feeders outside, and spare containers that i use as litter boxes sometimes.

I have another smaller storage container which i use for putting their waste in, when this container becomes full i go outside and throw it in my compost pile, that I'm hoping will actually compost by spring.
Where my cat litter boxes are, i have a litter box there for Don The Dragon Wilson, because he just loves going back there and poop where the cats do.

Another storage container i use is for the timothy hay and pellets.




This was much easier to use then keeping the food in the larger container, because i found that Mr Don The Dragon Wilson, found his way in the container and settled in there to eat.




I clean the litter boxes up first, sweep away any poop with the small dust pan that you can get at Walmart for around $1.75. Refill their litter boxes, check their water, re-arrange items, and I'm done in less then 10 minutes.


Well that is all for today, tomorrow i would like to cover, CHEAP THINGS YOU CAN BUY FROM DOLLAR TREE AND OTHER CHEAPIES. Also their play routines and fun ideas for your bunny.
_
_*
*


----------



## Torchster (Oct 13, 2009)

Now, I am not a rabbit expert. I have only had my rabbits a few months. I take the people at HRS to be the experts and trust their opinion. Please note that according to the HRS, pine shavings used in litter boxes might (nothing scientific here) cause liver damage in rabbits.

http://www.rabbit.org/journal/1/liver-disease.html

That is the article that I found there. I use carefresh, and I like it. I just thought that I would bring this up.

I must say, you have 2 pretty bunnies there!


----------



## godzirra (Oct 13, 2009)

Thank you and thank you for the link, very interesting read. I did a bit more research and came across some good informative website. 
I think there are plenty of rumors about and i think it's a situation basis.
Aww and thank you, yes they are pretty but sometimes naughty lol


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 13, 2009)

I love your video! You have 2 beautiful white rabbits


----------



## godzirra (Oct 14, 2009)

oct 14
playtime with bunnies

Today i re-arranged the room where i keep the bunnies. I have storage containers in there and they were everywhere, so i stacked them.
I have large cardboard pieces on the ground and placed ply wood on the ground (because bunnies, carpet and cleaning do not mix well).

The bunnies were so excited to get out and check out their new room space. Of course they went spastic. I let each one out on their own to explore the place. 
This was Hells Bells experience, can you tell she's loving it? (Does a lot of Binky spastic moves)

If nothing makes you smile today, then this should!
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/Bboc-2S_PN4&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]

You can see Don The Dragon Wilson in the background, he's waiting his turn to run out and be spastic.

PLAY & EXERCISE
Every morning while i clean their cages, they are let out for an hour to run around, Ms Hells Bells is confined to the room area, and Don The Dragon Wilson gets free range of the house while i watch him, since he has destroyed some cables.
I think i will buy a new room separate gate so he can have half the house which doesn't have electrical equipment to it.
Most bedroom doors are closed because i just hate when everyone gathers underneath the bed and i need to go somewhere! :grumpy:
I have fairly large open area.

Mid day, they are let out again to stretch out and do some running around, this is around 30 minutes or so.
Late in the day, around 9PM, they are let out once more and for some veggies, so they eat and spend that energy, they can play with the cats too.

FUN GAMES
These are probably new ideas, but about once a week i play some stimulating games with them.

_I hide bits of baby carrots around the room _and they have to sniff them out. Surprisingly sometimes this takes a while because they get distracted easily.

I'll re-arrange their play boxes about every couple of days.

I have paper lunch bags i use to put cat litter in when i scoop out the cats litter box, then place in the bin. So i always have paper bags around, this is great for making goody bags for the bunnies. Placing tasty treats inside, roll the bag up and either hang it from their roof cage or let them have at it, tearing it like a mini pinata. 

Most days it's just playing chasey.


----------



## godzirra (Oct 17, 2009)

http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=12268







http://www.bunspace.com/view_bunny?bunid=12269


----------



## godzirra (Oct 25, 2009)

OCT 25
total bunzilla

The other night i totally played a new game with my buns, what was it? OH ONLY *CARROT ON A STICK*, ok half a carrot. It seemed like my bunnies were getting a little bit lazy and not interested in the lovely rearranged boxes i placed around the rooms. 
To stimulate them i decided to grab a long pole stick thing, tie a long piece of ribbon to one end, and attach half a carrot on the other side. They were loving IT!
They got to nibble once on it when i gave them the chance, they were being strategic. Don The Dragon Wilson even at one point thought it would be easier to just snatch the whole stick from me.
All in all, they did well.

Here is Hells Bells acting mischievous and plotting devious things with my cat Knut.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Oct 29, 2009)

The pictures are beautiful. :inlove:


----------



## godzirra (Oct 29, 2009)

HERE IS YOUR MORNING CUTENESS
[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/DrhK1S0UC1g&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]
HELLS BELLS DOING CUTE CLEANING


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 29, 2009)

aww thier so beautiful...i never see dark eyed whites, and you have two! look forward to stories about them!!

are they fixed, btw? or bonded?


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 29, 2009)

I like the black and white theme u have with your pets lol


----------



## godzirra (Nov 3, 2009)

Follow these buns on twitter.
http://twitter.com/FluffBunnies


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 3, 2009)

OK I am following them lol I love your pics on twitter...tooo cute!!!


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

How r the buns doing????


----------



## godzirra (Nov 11, 2009)

They are doing NAUGHTY!! Though great! 

The buns have had the room re-arranged and cleaned, it always makes a difference when you can really make the place sparkle. It's like they know, and start running around just to test out the new grounds, maybe see if they can re-mess things up.

My bunnies are very mischevous, and here is an example of why Don The Dragon Wilson does not do great when left unattended for a short period of time.






I placed the food container, which has hay and pellets, right ontop of junk, on top of containers of junk. It would be equivalent to a mountain to climb, but somehow he found his way up high and in the container!!

Caught red pawed! 



For my husbands BIRTHDAY, i made signs on behalf of all the animals around the house.
This included my cats, tarantulas & even the birds outside. I put them in a little scrap book, and it made around pages.
Example


----------



## godzirra (Nov 11, 2009)

http://twitter.com/FluffBunnies


----------



## kahlin (Nov 11, 2009)

I love your pictures.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

OMG that is so creative of you!!! Happy Birthday Mike!!!  I am happy to hear all is NAUGHTY lmao that was a great pic..."King Of The Hill"


----------



## godzirra (Nov 14, 2009)

My buns went out doors, but stayed in their cages. This gave them the opportunity to get some fresh air and explore new senses.





you can read more on my new blog
http://laollablogs.blogspot.com/2009/11/bunnies-going-outdoors.html


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 16, 2009)

I zip tied NIC all around my deck at the bottom of the railing so my buns can free roam the deck when I am out there. They have a blast. I just wish they made NIC in Wood color it would look better lol


----------



## godzirra (Nov 18, 2009)

I have some news that hurts my feelings, i have to look for a re-homing place for my rabbits. 
There are several issues in the financial department and other very depressing situations. I personally would like to give my rabbits a new home as i soon might not have one.
This hurts me so bad and i am crying, i would love to talk to someone to help give advice and help about the rabbits future.

I dislike when people think animals are disposable, but i truly deep inside am not that type of person. If people read through my blog they would see that i only provided love and care. I would not let go of my rabbits to shelters or any other place, i will hold onto them until i find a very caring family who can take them in.

I hope someone can pm me and help inform me about what someone is supposed to do in a situation like this, without judging me no matter what. This is a very sensitive time.


----------



## kirbyultra (Nov 18, 2009)

So sorry to hear you're going through a rough time. I hope that some members give you some good advice on how to get through this. Good luck to you and your bunnies.


----------

